# They Did It Again! 46.89 pounds!! 5 Fish!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Remember the couple that caught the 41.90 pound sack a couple of weeks ago at Shearon Harris Lake in NC? Well, they topped that with a five fish, 46.89 sack from the same lake!
Story below..
http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...ww.bassfan.com/docktalk_arti...es-even-bigger


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd be happy with just one of those fish.
sherman


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Shearon Harris is a lake you fellas should give a shot if you're ever down here. Or Lake Jordan. Both have monster bass in great numbers. Both are formed near where the Haw and Deep rivers form the mighty Cape Fear, just west of Raleigh, near highway 64. Last year guide Phil Cable got a 13 pound 6 oz bass from Harris, and an amazing 14 pound fish from Jordan.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang that's a massive limit. On a side note I have fished a few after work tourneys where I don't even catch 10lbs but have a five fish limit lol


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow... That is amazing. Not only once but twice over 40 lbs.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Going down there in a week or two. Only about an hour from here.


----------

